# Its about f'in time WI!



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

WisPolitics.com: Rep. Mursau, Sen. Galloway: Propose concealed carry legislation

Looks like WI may finally get CC passed. It has been tried a couple times in recent years, but with a Democratic Senate, Assembly, and Gov it was vetoed twice.

Now the tables have turned, Republicans control all 3, there's nothing stopping them now! Public hearings start next week.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Booyah. Carry on, Wisconsin. :smt1099

KG


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

From the NRA website.....

In addition to contacting legislators, it is very important that we have a strong showing of support at the committee hearings that have been scheduled. You can rest assured that the anti-freedom forces will be there and they must be countered. These two hearings are scheduled for the same day so please choose the one that is best for you:



Assembly Committee on Criminal Justice and Corrections

Thursday, May 12 at 10:30 a.m.

State Capitol Building

Room 417 North

Madison, WI

(only the “shall issue” carry license bill will be heard)



Senate Committee on Judiciary

Thursday, May 12 at 12:30 p.m.

UW Marathon County

Center for Civic Engagement

625 Stewart Street Wausau , WI

(both bills will be heard)



To contact your legislators, you can call the Legislative Hotline at 800-362-9472. PLEASE ACT SOON! YOUR FREEDOM DEPENDS ON IT!


----------

